# Real Estate Agents



## bgirl (Sep 13, 2015)

Now that they have passed the new law and have to go to a school for at least 3 months ...has anyone used or spoke to any decent agents in the Costa Maya area? I'm coming over to look at a few specific areas and a couple properties I have found online etc. Would be nice to touch base with someone reliable before arriving. 

Thanks


----------

